# Help sex my diamond doves



## midgejasper (Jun 25, 2014)

I just got my 11 year old son a couple of Diamond doves and he would like to know the sex of them so he can pick out names.
The person said they were hatched feb or march. Also if you could tell me what color they are, that would be great!
Thanks so much!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

from what I read the male will sometimes have a larger redder or darker eye cere. sometimes that is even hard to tell..so you may have to just name them no gender names. google diamond doves and you can get a host of information online.


----------



## midgejasper (Jun 25, 2014)

Yup, I have googled but I kinda wanted someone who has dealt with Diamond doves for a long time tell me what they think about the sex and color..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

were they nest mates? or did he sell you a pair, a cock and a hen? if you want a pair you may want to ask who you got them from. if he sold you two unsexed birds because they are not mature yet..then it will be hard to know 100% untill one or both lay eggs.. no eggs could still mean they are hens they are just not stimualted to lay..

also from online if you have not read it already. 
"If you decide to get two birds then the nest question is whether to get a pair (a male and a female) or get two birds of the same sex. I recommend getting a male and female and letting the birds, nest, lay eggs, and raise babies. In my opinion such birds will lead a much happier life than two of the same sex which my spend most of their time sleeping on their perch or “scootching” on the bottom of the cage and rarely uttering a single coo. If you do get a male and a female, eventually you will need a nest, nesting material, and later a second cage for the babies after they leave their parents. Most diamonds become sexually mature in three to four month. At this time they can usually be sexed both by physical appearances and by their interaction with others"


----------



## midgejasper (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, They are nest mates. No, they were not sold to me as a pair, She just said they were babies (Nest mates) and couldn't tell the sex of them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you know how old they are then at the four month period then you should have some clues perhaps of what sex they are.


----------

